# Aubrey Nicole Minerals & Everyday Minerals



## LoriBB (Nov 18, 2006)

I ordered both Aubrey Nicole and Everyday Minerals last week and I got the Aubrey makeup 2 days later and the EDM today.  Boy that is impressive.  I LOVE the Aubrey Nicole minerals!  The foundation (got samples of Light Warm and Medium Light Warm) is a perfect match (MedLt Warm) and the finishing silk very, very nice.  I also got a Primer which suprised me being a powder and how nice it worked.  Since last Thursday I've used the Finishing Silk and a FInishing Veil and like them both. I also got samples of 2 blushes and Blissful is by far my favorite blush ever.  I love the 'feel' of all of her minerals.  Also got a Kabuki and Powder Brush and they are beyond soft!!!  I am very happy with this brand - who knew!  Going to wait a week and then try out the EDM.  Have heard good things about them, but I have to say that the Aubrey samples are in sifter jars and very nicely packaged - sterile seals and a little mesh bag they came in.  Got an invoice and an ingredients list and tips on applying the minerals. The EDM are in tiny little jars with no sifter and no paperwork with them at all.  But they were free so I guess you get what you pay for.  The Aubrey minerals cost me $7.00 for 2 foundations, 2 blushes, 2 finishing silks and a primer.  Both company's eye shadows look nice, will be trying them next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lori


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 19, 2006)

Neat! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## LoriBB (Dec 10, 2006)

Well since my last post I've gotten more mineral makeup samples than I know what to do with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got samples from EDM, Signature, Ocean Mist, Buffd, Aubrey Nicole, Silky Makeup and I think a couple others.  I know everyone has their favorites but some of these were awful.  Dry, didn't look at all like the shade online, came in the dreaded baggies, hardly enough to even sample.  I have to say that hands down the Aubrey Nicole was the best and the best mineral makeup I've ever used!  It's soft, comes in alot of colors, looks like what's online, comes in soft and full coverage, came in pretty square jars with sifters, sealed tight, and in a beautiful little material bag.  I like the presentation and the minerals were so very nice.  This one has my vote.  Also I went tonight and ordered a full size foundation and they are offering buy one get any shade foundation at 1/2 price.  So I ended up paying $24 for two 30 gram jars of foundation and that included shipping!  Really excited about this one.
Lori


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 11, 2006)

So strange! My EDM came nicely packaged, fast, with paperwork, and pamphlets. But I wanna try AN after your review. Of the companies you've sampled products from, which would you NOT recommend? Just curious so I know where not to spend my money on samples! Thanks a lot


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 11, 2006)

Those of you who ordered the Aubrey Nicole foundations: which formula did you get? Feather Soft or Full Coverage?


----------



## LoriBB (Dec 14, 2006)

I did not like Silky Makeup (very dry formula).  I did like EDM, but the coverage was just okay and didn't last all day.  I liked Signature but again didn't last.  In the AN I got both the soft and full coverage.  The soft worked great for me.  THe full was nice in that it did not feel heavy, gave good coverage and was not drying like other full coverage formulas I've tried, but I probably will stick to the soft.  For someone with acne scarring or discoloration, I would say use the full coverage.  I think I mentioned it, but I got a full size and then a 1/2 price foundation  with shipping and it cost me less than $25.  This is enough to last me a long time!


----------



## aizacity (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello =)
I want to place an order for the Aubrey Nicole sample kit and since it seems like you and I are about the same skin shade, just thought I'd ask you what you are in MAC's shade? I'm an NC35 (Asian w/ yellow undertones) and I figured maybe the Medium Light Warm would be a good match.  Also, how do you like their brushes? I don't really have a MMU brush so I was thinking of going ahead and ordering the kabuki brush with my sample order, but if it sheds too much I think I'll just get MAC's kabuki instead.


----------



## jenii (Feb 13, 2007)

I liked EDM at first, but then I tried Alima, and it was way better.

Also, EDM's neutrals are too brown, so my face looked dirty when I wore them. The concealer was good, though.


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aizacity* 

 
_Hello =)
I want to place an order for the Aubrey Nicole sample kit and since it seems like you and I are about the same skin shade, just thought I'd ask you what you are in MAC's shade? I'm an NC35 (Asian w/ yellow undertones) and I figured maybe the Medium Light Warm would be a good match.  Also, how do you like their brushes? I don't really have a MMU brush so I was thinking of going ahead and ordering the kabuki brush with my sample order, but if it sheds too much I think I'll just get MAC's kabuki instead._

 
I would go with medium if I were you 'cause I'm an NC42 and found a match in between tan and dark.


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 18, 2007)

Are there other companies that offer free samples, like Everday minerals?  I've only used BE and got the free samples from EM - and have to admit I haven't used it enough to really judge it because the samples were SO awkward to use!  They gave a really generous amount of product for a free sample but it was packed loose in a small jar with no sifter top and it was really hard to tap just a little out into a BE cover to use.  So far, they haven't won me away from BE but I really need to try it for a few days in a row.


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandsonik* 

 
_Are there other companies that offer free samples, like Everday minerals?  I've only used BE and got the free samples from EM - and have to admit I haven't used it enough to really judge it because the samples were SO awkward to use!  They gave a really generous amount of product for a free sample but it was packed loose in a small jar with no sifter top and it was really hard to tap just a little out into a BE cover to use.  So far, they haven't won me away from BE but I really need to try it for a few days in a row._

 
There's a huge list at MakeupTalk forums:
http://www.makeuptalk.com/forums/f12...tes-40892.html


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a Everyday Minerals person, but after your reviews, I think I'll try AN when my foundation is gone (which will be in a long time since I have so much ha) but the refills look interesting.


----------

